# Schoenorchis fragrans & flowering Tillandsia



## Hamlet (Oct 8, 2015)

Schoenorchis fragrans, tiny thing, flowers are maybe 5mm:












Tillandsia in flower. Not an orchid, but very cool nonetheless. These are usually green, but turn into an intense red once a year when they flower:









Thanks for looking!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. Is the schoenorchis fragrant?


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 8, 2015)

Very, very nice! I will echo Eric's question: Is the Schoenorchis fragrans fragrant? (I think I might want one of these sooner or later.)


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 8, 2015)

Both are great. Good growing!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm assuming the Tilly is T. ionantha


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 8, 2015)

Schoenorchis fragrans should be fragrant. If it isn't, it's probably not a fragrans. This fragrans, if it is, is certainly the darkest and most intense I've ever seen. Very lovely!


----------



## OrchidIsa (Oct 9, 2015)

Oh wow!


----------



## Hamlet (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks for the comments. 

There's only a very light fragrance, so maybe it's another species. Though looking at photos of Schoenorchis species online, many look almost identical. So I don't know.



mrhappyrotter said:


> I'm assuming the Tilly is T. ionantha



It's called Tillandsia ionantha fuego, iirc.


----------



## naoki (Oct 9, 2015)

Very nice! I got T. ionantha recently, and I didn't know that the flower is so nice! I hope that it will keep growing.

I'm not completely sure about the difference between S. tixieri and S. fragrans, but you can be sure it is not S. seidenfadenii. S. fragrans and S. seidenfadenii seem to be mixed-up frequently even though it is fairly easy to tell from the callus on the lip (1 bump vs 2 bumps). Here is the related info in another forum.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 10, 2015)

Very nice pics of very cool little flowers. It's work to get a good closeup of scoenorchis


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 11, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> Very nice pics of very cool little flowers. It's work to get a good closeup of scoenorchis



Oh yes Charles  !!!! Those here are great !!!! Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 11, 2015)

excellent super-closeups of lovely flowers. Thanks


----------



## Hamlet (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks!



naoki said:


> Very nice! I got T. ionantha recently, and I didn't know that the flower is so nice! I hope that it will keep growing.
> 
> I'm not completely sure about the difference between S. tixieri and S. fragrans, but you can be sure it is not S. seidenfadenii. S. fragrans and S. seidenfadenii seem to be mixed-up frequently even though it is fairly easy to tell from the callus on the lip (1 bump vs 2 bumps). Here is the related info in another forum.



Just give it a little water and sunlight and it will grow. They are very easy!

Thank you for the link. So I guess it's either tixieri or fragrans. I don't really care since I like them all. Now I just have to resist buying more... :crazy:



cnycharles said:


> Very nice pics of very cool little flowers. It's work to get a good closeup of scoenorchis



Thank you. All my photos are shot handheld without any artificial light or flash, and the smaller the plant the harder it gets. I should probably get a tripod.


----------

